# got babies on the way *babies are here*



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

roslyn and miles' mating has been sucessful so now all i have to do is wait... litter should be due between the 18th and 26th jan 

**Update added**


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

goody


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done,I'm hoping for a litter or 2 in the next few weeks,my first ones


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

much excitement   its great fun when the pups arrive


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

this will be my very first litter for Bettyboo mousery  am very excited. Roslyn already looks very round so she is either due closer to the 18th or having a big litter.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Yay  Congrats  Remember piccies - and i just wanted to add that you haven't spelled Roslyn properly if you are naming her after me :lol: Sorry, couldn't resist :lol:

I like the name of your mousery, it's a nice reminder of Betty mouse


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hehehehe knew you would spot that one Roslynne (i think thats right :?). All my mice tend to have musical influences to their names, be it from bands, songs or what not. Roslyn gets her name from a beautiful Bon Iver & St Vincent song called "Roslyn"


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Babies are here, from what I can see there looks to be about 10-12 of them, am leaving mum alone for now and will check in for photos and counting in a few days time


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations debs and to mummy mouse!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

here they are at 1 day old, just a quick snap whilst mum was out getting food, they all look about the same size, no visable runts that I can see and a quick head count suggests theres 12


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It must be lovely to have your first litter debs and watch them grow. Must be a nice experience. The babies look great. Hope they are mostly all females! What colours are mum and dad? Are they from show strain mice or the smaller type?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I count 13, they are so . . . I dunno, I think they are funny until pigment comes in


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Huge litter!Congrats!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

mum is a broken marked white and black and dad is a cinnamon both not particularly "showy" mice but i'm hoping to select from future litters to develop size, ear size etc.

It technically isn't my first litter as i had a litter of rescues a while back but it is rather exciting having the mouserys first litter and yes I am hoping for plenty females

defo 13 have just counted them all out


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

here they are at 4 days old, can already see the beginnings of markings:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!!! The little dark ones really stand out next to their pinky siblings :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

The dark ones are developing a silvery tickling to them it's hard to see in the pics - anyone know what that means marking wise?



















their mum is a satin so it could be that but i'm thinking it could be silvered? From what I can see at the moment theres some agoutis and be whites (but I could be wrong) also marked too


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I love agouti colouring! Not sure about the silvering debs. Could be the satin coats or a chinchilla type coloration? I`ll let the experts answer that one! Can`t wait to see them fully furred and eyes open! Can you tell their genders at this young age? Just wondered if you could see visible nipples on the females for example?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Is that a few chocolate coloured ones i spy in the lovely mix? Or do you think they are agouti?

Remind me when I am visiting Dundee next month not to come anywhere near you and all the little squishy babies :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

seems to be agouti and black will get an updated pic on so you can all see.

So far all I can see is bucks :s but I think i'm just getting a bit obsessed with sexing them so am going to let the get on a bit and check again at about 12 days old


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

new picture at 9 days old, still can't see any nipples on the babies but I found it easier to spot them when their belly hair was in quite well at around 12-14 days. From what I can tell I might have some black tans, have black eyed whites, marked varieties and agoutis


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, beautiful babes-Congrats!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the agouti and the broken agouti! They sure are coming on well debs.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They're beautiful. I can't wait until Sunday when I can peak at my babies. I hope they are 1/2 as cute as yours.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

aw thanks everyone, they really are coming on well given that its a large litter. Have been giving mum some extra nutrition throughout which definitely seems to be helping - the babies all seem to be around the same size 

more photos to come in the next few days


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are beautiful  I love the little baby with the eye glass markings :love1


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Do you know which are females yet debs?


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

ok I would say i'm 70% sure they are all males (no visable nipples yet still and gential openings are far apart, I might be wrong and will continue to check but I'm comfortable assuming they are male for the time being)

Here they are at 11 days old:


















5 black bucks some with white/tan bellies (difficult to tell at the moment) 2 of which are satins









1 chocolate/cinnamon boy, 1 agouti boy both satin and 1 agouti marked boy

here they are again:

















The whites, they are all satins by the look of them 2 black eyed whites and 3 black marked whites










They are all totally gorgeous! Even if they are all boys, if anyone does have an interest in any of them you can contact me via pm or email [email protected] I don't want to reserve them for anyone until they are 4 weeks and weaned and I have decided which ones I am keeping 

If they definitely are all boys then they will be able to leave here at 5 weeks as I'll be taking the boys away from mum at 4 weeks and running them on for a further week


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

What lovely babies!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah drats! I was hoping one or two of your agouti`s would be female! That`s my plans out the window then! :roll: I can`t keep males debs as I don`t have/need the room for spare caging sadly.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

thats ok, it's quite probable that Kallan will have females you could have instead and I do believe she is close by isn't she?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, she is.  One of her slightly older females is arriving here tomorrow afternoon as a companion for Rosie! But hopefully I can have a few more youngsters from kallan`s litters soon to add to my numbers again. That would be lovely. I want to wait another few weeks though to let the two girls settle.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

day 12 update:

I'm not sure quite yet but I think these 4 may be girls









and this lot are definitely boys


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

The little broken agouti and the agouti are gorgeous. I`m hoping they are females. I thought a little row of nipples would have been visible debs even before their fur formed? Up to a week old? I saw a picture online of babies this age and you could clearly see the darker pink of their nipples against the lighter skin. Once the fur comes through the nipples are more hidden but still noticeable.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

well they do have small circles free from hair but you know when you have stared at something for so long your mind starts creating things when theres nothing - I wonder if I'm just seeing what I want to rather than whats there thats why I like to keep checking.

Have lost my satin agouti but still have the chocolate satin poss agouti satin (theres no black tickling so i'm thinking chocolate) but the agouti marked is currently spoken for regardless of sex  along with one of the black foxes.

Am also probably going to keep the nice big chunky black fox but we'll wait and see everything changes once their eyes open!! Only a few more days to go....


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

latest pics at 13 days old. So long as all goes well then i'm keeping a black fox and black marked white buck and the agouti satin doe.

the girls:





































the boys:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

pics of the girls:



























the boys were not co-operating  although it looks like they all spoken for


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

They are all beautiful. =] I especially like the agouti satin female and the agouti broken marked.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

she is very pretty I am hoping to get an agouti buck from my next mating to pair with her when she's old enough to try and get some nice agoutis


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

How old are the baby girls now debs? Are thay all spoken for now? I will be looking for at least another one or two females soon, but obviously I don`t know what will be available within the coming weeks. I`m happy to wait since my 16 month old and my six months old are getting on so well, but having just the two with one approaching old age is`nt a good scenario, so obviously I`m keeping my options open as regards a few more girls soon.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

They're way too cute  I think you have an even marked black satin, she is so beautiful! Love them all


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll be visiting Dundee towards the end of the month Debbie - remind me not to come near you or I will want at least 2 :lol: I think I will get shot if I bring home any more mice :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

no need to worry roz they all pretty much have homes so theres none to pinch.....but there will be more litters in april so be wary then hahaha


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad they all have homes debs, that`s great. Looks like I`ll have to pester kallan again soon! :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

well i have some more girls paired up hoping to get some lovely agouti's and blacks possibly broken marked too. Thats a good 9 weeks away for them to ready though


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`m in no immediate hurry right enough so that might be a possibility, although depending on how wee Rosie fares over the next month or so, I will make my decisions based around her really. She and Betsy are fine for the moment, but I have to keep a window of opportunity open incase Rosie goes downhill for any reason. I`d hate to be in a single mouse situation again so I`m trying to avoid that if I can.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Such cute babies! =]


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

heres the most recent pictures of the babies, the boys are off to new homes from next week I have just split the boys from the rest since they are 4 weeks tomorrow 

heres the boys, 2 are staying the rest have homes









heres my 2 girlies I am keeping, both agouti








Romi









Roxy

and heres the little girl reserved for Kerryann:


----------

